# How to make money fast?



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2021)

I never was good at making money or keeping it when I had first started playing PC, and now seeing these re-released furniture for over 100k bells, I am at a loss how to make that much money, so I was wondering if anyone has any tips?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 7, 2021)

Put things in your market box for the highest price possible and I will buy them from you


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Put things in your market box for the highest price possible and I will buy them from you



Aw Roxxy. You know I can’t ask that of you. The butterflies you’ve been sending have been seriously a big enough help.  And there is nothing I can give you to compensate, unless you’d take some tbt? Let me know!  You’re really too kind .

Off topic: I noticed all of the items require the reissue material. so I take it that you only can earn so much during each event and it’s not possible to craft each one? Sorry for all the questions, I’m new to the reissued items.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 7, 2021)

I'll buy some items from you too  Ot is pretty hard to earn some money!

Which materials do you mean?


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2021)

Spoiler










the blue orb. I still have four more pages of the flower bouquet event to complete, so I haven’t collected all the orbs that are available atm yet..

Thanks! Again, it isn’t necessary and I don’t have enough tbt to do a fair trade, I don’t think. Much appreciated though . Just was looking for tips.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 7, 2021)

I get it from selling.. or buying it. But still, I'll be happy to help a friend!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I get it from selling.. or buying it. But still, I'll be happy to help a friend!



I posted my code in the friend id . Please let me know if i can help you out too if you decide to add and buy my stuff; totally up to you. Not sure what to get you or Roxxy if you both insist on helping. Was really hoping to figure out an easy and quick way without asking anything from anyone. I appreciate that you are offering to help; I just am reluctant to accept since I am pretty poor in game and on tbt right now (saving up for a commission too). so not sure what else I can do in return.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 7, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Aw Roxxy. You know I can’t ask that of you. The butterflies you’ve been sending have been seriously a big enough help.  And there is nothing I can give you to compensate, unless you’d take some tbt? Let me know!  You’re really too kind .
> 
> Off topic: I noticed all of the items require the reissue material. so I take it that you only can earn so much during each event and it’s not possible to craft each one? Sorry for all the questions, I’m new to the reissued items.


You don’t need to give me anything. You are a friend and I am happy to help just wish I could send you bells like in NH. Please price things to max in market box and I am honestly happy to help that way.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> You don’t need to give me anything. You are a friend and I am happy to help just wish I could send you bells like in NH. Please price things to max in market box and I am honestly happy to help that way.



Thanks so much friend, but please don’t hesitate to ask for anything whether it is in this game NH, or TBT.  Since I do not expect anything to be free and want to return the favor.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 9, 2021)

I've been playing for a year, and I'm not exactly sure what the best method is either haha. If you have bell maps and friend powder to trek the maps, that's one thing I have tried recently.


----------



## Sylvestris (Jul 14, 2021)

Dunno if this a fast method, but it's definitely been consistent for us... Buy and sell foreign fruit ! 

If you have friends willing to buy any/all Market Box item(s) at max, that's all-well-and-good awesome, because there're hardly a handful of items which outright benefit from system-selling.  Those would be foreign fruit, two of either lychee, lemon, or grapes.  Whichever two of the three that are inaccessible from your locales, these system-sell for 600 Bells each; regardless of locality, they each sell from 20-100 Bells via the Market Box.
While they're considered rare, all perfect fruit have the same Market Box price range of 600-3,000 Bells each, however, a non-local perfect fruit of the aforementioned three can be system-sold for 3,000 Bells outright.

Would like to expand further on earning profits via the Market Box without the hard carry by personal friends... 
All other items, common to rare, sell differently. So too do the sellers' Market Boxes vary... As an example, i like to buy o-off-season critters, especially unidentified ones, as they help with our catalogue, although they're not much more useful than simply taking up valuable space within our inventory.  While there is a demand for this category, we don't expect many buyers with prices 50%-or-more above the system price.
Next, we have the rares, be they in or out of season, their demand is about the same: not very high.  We expect only the most bourgeois of campers to partake in this category. Though on the off-chance a seller has made an offer below the system price, such a chance must not be passed up.
By far, the most lucrative method would be small sales of the most common items, those which are also in demand by animal campers, roaming or otherwise.  We can manage to have turnover about half of the MB items between sessions.  So long as the prices don't exceed reasonable ranges aimed at campers who would prefer spending a few Bells over switching locales, fighting the loading boss, and resuming the hunt, we can expect steady turnover.
The category which can work either way would be critters uncommon, those system-priced above 100 Bells as far as 1,500 Bells; any critter above this threshold, including pearl-oyster shells, often becomes rare, and may be put to better use by being system-sold or sold through a personal-friend-coordinated Market Box transaction. The reasoning behind this is that, when fulfilling an animal's non-specific item request, the same result is often met on either side of the range of items system-sold between 600-1,500-plus Bells; the demerit factor increases as the price continues to exceed 1,500; while the benefits remain the same as early as the minimum, Timmy/Tommy cookies and perfect local fruit as examples, respectively.

Sorry to become so winded.  Here is the abridged version:

2 of 3 of non-local lychee, lemon, and grapes should system-sell, their non-local perfect variants may also system-sell.
Animal Request items sell like hotcakes in small doses (2 or 3 per offer) via the Market Box (use prices appropriate for your friend group(s)).
Items system-priced between 600-1,500 Bells may be held for non-specific animal requests, but also sold via Market Box when in excess, offered and priced similarly as the above.
Rare items, those system-priced above 1,500 Bells, may be system-sold/personal-friend-sold first and foremost, depending on space/availability. They still otherwise sell somewhat decently when meagerly overpriced above the system value......
Off-season critter(s) sold via MB, following the appropriate criteria/criterion of the above, is/are hit or miss...
In a line, the Market Box more or less works in the same way as the animal request system, with outliers requiring closer attention.
These findings are based on a two-seasons-on, two-years-off, two-weeks-on usage period of ACPC, with a daily in-game friend pool of thirty active to max friend list, avg. daily usage sessions of three to seven to ten by the mobile user(s), myself, etc.

If you haven't yet guessed, buying and selling on the Market Box is my fave. activity in ACPC.


----------

